# Standard Uk Military Watches.Q



## Trinity (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry if this as been asked before.When you join the forces you get your kit supplied.Is there a watch supplied and if so waht is it?Is it the same for all branches?

Also does it go up for rank.

I know a lot of our troops end up buying better kit themselfs (because of our joke of governments)I presume this might inc the watch.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Well as far as my reasearch goes you might get a CWC G10, a Pulsar G10 GS2000 or a CWC G10 GS2000. I would like like to hear from people who have actually been issued a watch.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

My i asked my nephews friend who is in the army , he said he did get a watch (he wasnt sure what it was lol) but he used his casio luminator , he said it was better, each to there own i guess,

paul


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

I some time ago spent 10 years as a Crab (RAF), on the whole when I was in you did not get issued a watch, aircrew did and they were mostly issued Seiko's.

Most aircrew either wore the issue watch or bought and wore what they wanted. Navigators usually had the best watches as they used them for timeing routes etc.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

My pal went into the Navy as an officer pilot a few years back. After qualifying on fast jet at Valley he spent a couple of years flying with Crab Air on Tornado. Subsequently he rejoined the boys in dark blue on Harriers and I can confirm that his only issue watch during that 8 years was a shi**y CWC quartz pos. He purchased a very nice Harrier personalised Breitling (at a discount price) for his day to day use. Breitling do a lot of special editions for specific squadrons or aircraft. I am lead to believe by an army buddy that Iraqi airforce marked Breitlings were particularly sought after during that last major unpleasantness in which he served. He never found one but he did confiscate a gold pistol which was promptly taken by his CO and probably brought home as a trophy...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I did 5 yrs from 83-88 and never saw or even knew issued watches existed!


----------



## Christian. (Jul 8, 2007)

The issued watches in the RAF are currently:

Pulsar "G10" (the contract has been cancelled, but there are still some floating round the system)

CWC G-10

Pulsar Chrono - issued to all navigators

The Pulsar Chrono is pretty much the same watch that Argos sells for about 40 quid. Pilots get the G-10 (non chrono).

You get issued a watch if you want one. If you break it or the battery runs down, you swap it for a new one at stores. When you leave, you have to hand it back, or you get charged (although I think its only about a 20 quid charge).

In the RAF, aircrew are scaled for a watch. I don't believe non-aircrew are scaled. Not sure what the Army do, but the Royal Navy is similar to the RAF.


----------



## andycups (Mar 24, 2008)

I was in the army a little while ago and watches were only issued to junior NCO's, in other words you had to be at least a Lance Corporal to be issued a watch and then you had to beg for one, it was also down to availability etc, I was issued with a CWC G10. That is pretty much the standard watch of the army, navy and airforce except special forces, marines and possibly pilots, who were issued CWC Divers and Chronographs for pilots.

From what I have heard they also issued a Pulsar G10 which had quality issues relating the crowns falling off so the contract was given back to CWC.

I dont think now there is a demand for issued watches in the forces and most sqaddies buy themselves a G-shock, also most of the storemen like in my old regement don't like handing them out!


----------

